# Freshwater Spider Crab



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

does anyone know if these guys can peacefully live with cherry shrimp?

a group buy has been set up thanks to Alexpatrascu follow link if interested

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23193


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Yes, you can keep them with ANY dwarf shrimp !!!

Do you have any ?!?

Where did you get them ?!?

I'm looking to buy a few of them(~10)


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet i havent got any yet i saw franks aquarium has some

http://www.franksaquarium.com/decapod.htm


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Too bad it ships only in US !!!!

Anyone knows any canadian stores that sell these little crabs ?!?!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i think they are located in T.O ask big fishy he wanted me to drop my pain in the ass talapia off their for him.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i see what happend their is 2 franksaquariums 1 is a .ca the other .com really wish i could get a hold of those guys though


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

we need to find a way of getting these guys here


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I PMed Alex and he'll ask the guys at Franksaquarium if they have/had any.

I also emailed the guys from the .com about the shipping to Canada...waiting on their reply.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive never seen those before, really cool spider crab! theyre so tiny!


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry Mark, Frank from .com doesn't ship to Canada so I guess you'll have to keep searching !!!

If anyone else has any idea where can we get these from, please let us know.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

we could always bombard them with requests to ship here, maybe with enough interest they could change their policy? Or we need someone with a friend or P.O at the boarder.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

mrobson said:


> we could always bombard them with requests to ship here, maybe with enough interest they could change their policy? *Or we need someone with a friend or P.O at the boarder.*


I think *this* is the way to go....


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I contacted a member on a US forum that sells these little wonders for 5$/crab and he'll get back to me with the shipping cost soon !!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I read about that crabs and checked out some videos.
They are small and almost transparent.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

If more guys are interested in these, we could do a group buy.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I would be interested  

Hey igor those were the same ones that were spoken about at that meet from before?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I got an answer from the guy and the shipping would be 40$ Xpress worldwide.

So that's a little expensive just for one person.....I'll have to find some more people interested in buying some crabs so we can split the shiping crarges.

Too bad I'm in Montreal....I'll buy 10 crabs anyway.

If you guy wanna buy some crabs I could order them all and them ship them(~15$) to one of you guys in GTA....then you'll split them up.

This way we can split the shipping costs.

Lemme know.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

How many did he have? You might wanna start a new thread in the not my add/group buy section and I'll pin in for you.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Can these guys be kept in normal tap water, and do they breed easily?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

apparently they breed just like the higher end shrimp

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...g-thai-micro-crabs-limnopilos-naiyanetri.html

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/posts/micro-crabs/


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> How many did he have? You might wanna start a new thread in the not my add/group buy section and I'll pin in for you.


I've sent the question to the seller...waiting for his reply.

And I'll open a new thread to see if there are any interested people out there.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I would be interested
> 
> Hey igor those were the same ones that were spoken about at that meet from before?


I'm not sure.

Please, take into account that the creature is small.
Look at the pictures here: http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...Limnopilos-Naiyanetri-Freshwater-Spider-Crabs


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm liking these little guys more and more  Id love to add some to My nano crs tank where Id be able to see them well.. are they real expensive?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok guys , I made a new Group Buy topic:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23193

Mark, please add this to your first post.

Thanks.


----------

